# Kindle 3 keyboard cover?



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a thin vinyl sleeve that would just cover the keypad and sides but leave the screen exposed?
Ron


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with this leisure jacket when it becomes available... I haven't seen anything quite like you describe for the K3, although I saw a silicon skin for the K2 by M-Edge.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-leisure.psp


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I had beesocks on etsy make me one that includes that option. I can read with the keyboard covered or uncovered and have access to all bottom buttons both ways. Here are some pics...sorry they are so big.


----------

